# Diamond tool holder



## Hal (Sep 3, 2007)

Has anyone used a "diamond tool holder/tangential holder?

The kind sold by Bay-Com and reviewed by Rudy Kouhoupt.

And how well did they work?

Hal


----------



## Cedge (Sep 3, 2007)

Hal
I made one based on the design shown on John Moran's web site. It's really quite an amazing litle tool and is usually the first cutter I reach for.  I haven't tried the Baycom version but the technology design is old and well tested.  take a visit to http://www.gadgetbuilder.com and check the "tangential  tool holder" link.  He gives you just enough information to build your own.  

The cutting head on the ball cutting tool I recently shared in the Tools section  also uses a "diamond" style cutter.

Steve


----------



## georgeseal (Sep 3, 2007)

Hal,
I am very well pleased with mine that I have had for about 10 years.

I very seldom use any other cutter except a cut-off tool


George


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Hal,
Here is the original suppliers web address

http://www.eccentricengineering.com.au/index.html

It tells you all the bits you need to know.
I was going to buy one but they are not available in the UK and when I contacted the above he didn't take UK debit cards, neither do the US stockists, so it looks like I will have to make one.

John


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 3, 2007)

Bogs:
    Original that is a laugh!!!   The originals were a hundred or so years ago!! Union Tool Co in the US sold the Hill Diamond point tool. Gressly Iron works of Manchester sold the Smith and Coventry tool holder that used round bits. 
BayCom makes it sounds like this is a new idea and the best thing since sliced bread. These preceded carbide insert bits and were designed to replace hand forged and ground carbon steel cutters. 
Not trying to jump on you here. Reading the old books can be a real education . A couple years ago I thought the diamond tool was new also.
Tin


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Tin,
Not jumped on me at all, and if you did you would only bounce off with the size of me, I'm like the marshmallow man in Ghostbusters, but twice as thick skinned.
I didn't say these were the original designers, but the producers who SUPPLY Bay Com.
I had seen these in use many years ago in the UK but couldn't find a supplier here when I wanted to try one out. An Aussie put me onto these people when I put the word about on the web that I was looking for one.
It is like the old circular disc threading tool, great idea but can't find a supplier.

Bouncy John


----------



## Cedge (Sep 3, 2007)

John
Building one isn't difficult.  The cutting tool has to be mounted 12 - 15° off vertical in two directions.  Tilt it toward the work piece and toward the chuck.  The cutting bit is ground with a 30° rake from one corner to the other, on the end of the tool. This angle gives you the distinctive diamond shape. (15° is a good angle for brass since it hates a raked tool... grind on the opposing end of the cutter)

The only part of the tool that is presented to the work is the very tip of the diamond's corner.

I won't spoil the surprise of making that first cut, but believe me, you'll be amazed. PM me if you need a clearer description of the tool.

Steve 
Who has just been reminded that he needs to go and sharpen the cutter for his own tool.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 4, 2007)

Guys:
    Earlier I mentioned the Smith and Coventry Tool Holders using round bits. 
Lane on the HSM board made some similar straight version ones. Nice work here is the link. He has a nice write up with photos. 
http://bbs.homeshopmachinist.net/showthread.php?t=26214

looks like a nice project. 
Tin


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Nov 4, 2007)

I built several of the "diamond" holders including one to single point threads
(used a triangular bit). I have some of the pix on a web site if you want to
see more and/or e-mail me feel free.   http://home.earthlink.net/~lhartswick
( I think thats right )
   ...lew...


----------

